# Fin de contrat le samedi 17 sept



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

N’ai pas la réponse ... pour une collègue 

Elle finit un contrat le 17 sept (préavis d’un mois) 
Sera payée intégralement jusqu’a Fin août CP compris 
Année incomplète.

1️⃣ Comment calculée du 1er au 17 sept ? 

Il y a une histoire de jours ouvrables ... travaille du lundi au vendredi 

Sinon calcul cours de cassation ou jours réels ? 

2️⃣ calcul CP pour ces 17 jours ? 10% ou 2 jours de CP ou +   ????

MERCI pour vos calculs détaillés SVP 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Assmatzam si tu passes par la ....


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Alors je ne suis pas pro dans les calculs mais pour ma part ce serait calcul de la cour de cassation pour retirer les heures non faites à partir du 18/09. Congés payés à régler à la fin du contrat pour la période de juin juillet août et septembre en faisant nombre de semaines travaillées/4 X 2,5 jours arrondi à l'entier supérieur.
+ Régul d'heures pour vérifier si toutes les heures effectuées ont bien été payées+ prime de licenciement


----------



## assmatzam (19 Juillet 2022)

Par application de l’article R1231-1 du code du travail, si le préavis expire un samedi, un dimanche, un jour férié ou chômé, la fin du préavis sera reportée au premier jour ouvrable suivant.

Donc la fin de contrat sera au lundi 19 septembre et non au 17

Pour les CP 
On compare toujours maintien de salaire et 10 % des salaires bruts perçus en année incomplète


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Alors ok le 19 ça l’ennuiera car elle commencera aussitôt un autre contrat 

Ces CP sont tous déjà payés intégralement car le contrat devait se finir le 31 août donc tout était OK 

C’est comme ci elle avait un nouveau contrat sauf que c’est toujours le même mais qui se prolonge car les PE se sont plantés dans le préavis.ils auraient dû le donner en temps et en heure 

Donc cours ce cassation 19 jours 
Sauf finir un lundi c’est ennuyeux 
Donc pour 19 jours c’est 10% CP ? Ou ?


----------



## Pioupiou (19 Juillet 2022)

bonjour

Un préavis est un préfixe qui ne peut ni être raccourci ni rallongé.
Mais il est toujours possible de trouver un accord amiable pour finir le vendredi 16 avec un accord écrit.
Deuxième solution elle demande à être dispensé du lundi qui dans ce cas ne sera pas rémunéré.
troisième solution l'employeur la dispense du préavis pour une fin le vendredi 16 mais le préavis sera payé lundi 19 inclus
Le salaire se faisant par le calcul de cassation.


----------



## Pioupiou (19 Juillet 2022)

pour les CP elle fait le calcul comme d'habitude entre juin et la dernière semaine travaillée y compris les semaines assimilées


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Pioupiou 

Elle a eu tous ses CP de payés 

Elle était en année incomplète et à chaque fois elle a été payée quand elle était en CP.


----------



## Pioupiou (19 Juillet 2022)

non car on acquière et paie par année de référence donc obligatoirement elle a acquis des jours entre juin et septembre
Cp acquis entre juin et 19 septembre avec 5 jours/ semaine
1ere semaine de juin 3/5 =0.6 semaine
 entre le 6 juin et le 18 septembre 15 semaines pleine
le 19 septembre 1/5 =0.2 semaine
soit un total de 15.8 semaines
15.8 x 2.5 /4 =9.875 soit 10 jours ouvrables


----------



## Pioupiou (19 Juillet 2022)

le préavis faisant parti du contrat elle acquière obligatoirement des cp sur cette période et que je sache le contrat n'est pas encore fini et donc les cp ne peuvent être déjà payés


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

C’est un départ en crèche annoncé à la dernière minute 

Donc elle ne lui fera pas de cadeau au PE car elle n’a pas été prévenue correctement même SI soit disant ils l’ont su récemment… elle n’y croit pas vraiment 

Elle signe ce soir pour un nouveau contrat … donc une chance car les appels sont rares en juillet. Elle a reçu les parents hier et aussitôt ils ont arrêté la place avant de dormir,


----------



## Pioupiou (19 Juillet 2022)

si elle trouve un accord pour finir le 16 septembre cela ne change rien elle aura toujours acquis 10 jours ouvrables il suffit de ne pas prendre en compte la semaine du lundi 19 septembre soit 15.6 semaines
15.6 x 2.5 /4 =9.75j
Si elle est dispensée du lundi 19 elle peut légalement commencé le nouveau contrat le 19 septembre.
La dispense du préavis ne modifie pas la date à laquelle le contrat prend fin


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Par contre elle a pris des congés acquis donc assimilé à des semaines travaillées donc il faut comptabilisé les semaines travaillées+ les semaines de congés acquis et pris pour calculer les congés payés. Si elle est en année incomplète les congés sont forcément payé en juin ou lors de leur prises principales pour la période de référence donc elle aura forcément acquis des congés de juin à septembre à se faire payer à la fin du contrat le 16 ou le 19 septembre. À voir ce qu'elle préfère


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

Chantou, en finissant un contrat lorsque la période de référence n'est pas terminée, et si les cp ont été correctement calulés et payés, il y a toujours au moins 1 jour à rémunérer.
Ex, si tu finis le contrat le 1er juin : 1 jour;
C'est faux de dire qu'il n'y a pas de cp à rémunérer.

Comment se fait-il que tu écrives ceçi ?


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Alors perso je finis TOUJOURS fin août

Donc pour moi c’est dû exceptionnel donc je me pose la question

Elle a toujours pris ses CP ET ils ont été payés.


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

« 
si tu finis le contrat le 1er juin : 1 jour;
C'est faux de dire qu'il n'y a pas de cp à rémunérer. »

Oui je sais d’office 10%

Mais là il me semblait avoir lu sur différents posts que c’était + avantageux que les 10% pour autant de jours travaillés que c’était l’équivalent à 2,5 jours


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Je crois que c'est 0.0961 par jour potentiellement travaillées quand le contrat se termine en cours de mois et quand il n'y a pas une semaine complète travaillée


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

@Chantou1 
En année incomplète elle a pris ses congés en sans solde puisqu'ils sont enlevés de la mensu ...ils sont payés en juin 2022 par exemple pour la période du 1er juin 2021 au 31 mai 2022. Donc il restera à régler la période du 1er juin 2022 au 19 /09/2022. Qu'elle ait pris des congés cet été vu que ce sont des congés acquis lui permet de les assimiler à des semaines travaillées....si je me trompe pas métal ?


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Non elle n’a JAMAIS pris en sans solde. Elle a TOUJOURS été INTÉGRALEMENT payée tous les mois même lorsqu’elle prenait ses CP.

Donc elle est à jour à ce niveau là. Il n’y a pas de problème.

Le calcul demandé « est-ce MIEUX de faire un calcul « savant » que les 10% pour les 19 jours » ?


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Donc Nounou22 

0,0961 x 19 jours = 1,8269 soit 2 jours 👍


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

C’est ça que je voulais savoir. Merci Nounou22 🤝


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Mais chantou1, en année incomplète les congés sont retirés de la mensu donc ils sont en sans solde quand ils sont pris puisque pas intégrés à la mensualisation, c'est pour cela qu'ils sont payés en plus en juin. Bien sûr que le salaire n'est pas minoré de nouveau lorsqu'elle prend des congés puisqu'ils ont déjà été retirés de la mensualisation lorsque celle ci a été calculé


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Mais je me permets d'insister @Chantou1 car tu vas léser ta collègue en lui disant que les PE ne lui doivent que les congés de septembre. Ceux ci lui doivent les congés pour les mois de juin juillet août et jusqu'au 19 septembre


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Soit le nombre de semaines travaillées sur la période du 1 er juin au 19 septembre+ les semaines de congés acquis qu'elle a posé ( ou les semaines acquises lors de la période de référence, c'est là où je me questionne) /4 x2.5 = nombre de jours de cp à payer en iccp


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

_*Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces calculs.

Encore heureux qu'en année incomplète le salaire soit le même tous les mois, c'est le principe du lissage.
Elle à quand dû avoir une rémunération supplémentaire, correspondant aux cp acquis sur la période de référence qui s'est terminée le 31 mai dernier.
Là, elle acquiert des cp, juin, juillet, aout et septembre. 
En AI, on acquiert 2.5 jours de cp par tranche de 4 semaines travaillées et assimilées (assimilées : formation/cp acquis (c'est le cas içi).
Fin le 17 septembre, je compte à la louche 16 semaines travaillées et assimilées/
16/4 X 2.5 = 10 de cp à devoir en ICCP;

A comparer avec les 10%


*_
*Nounou 22, je ne comprends pas le calcul.*


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Est ce que @GénéralMétal1988 peut vérifier si ce que je dis est bon? 😉


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
Mon calcul c'était la même chose que toi, nombre de semaines travaillées du 1 er juin au 19 septembre/4 x2.5 jours = nombre de jours de cp à payer


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

@Nanou22

Je te cites :

 en année incomplète les congés sont retirés de la mensu donc ils sont en sans solde quand ils sont pris puisque pas intégrés à la mensualisation,
*
Non, non, mais pas du tout. C'est faux et archi faux.
En année incomplète on rémunère les semaines d'accueil. Le tout lissé sur 12 mois.
Il n'y a pas de semaines sans solde.
Semaine sans solde = retenue sur salaire. A aucun moment ce n'est le cas.
*
_*La somme dûe au titre des congés acquis par rapport au nombre de semaines travaillées et assimilées, sont payables en juin, ou lors de la prise principale des cp, ou au fur et à mesure de la pose des cp.*_



 c'est pour cela qu'ils sont payés en plus en juin. Bien sûr que le salaire n'est pas minoré de nouveau lorsqu'elle prend des congés puisqu'ils ont déjà été retirés de la mensualisation lorsque celle ci a été calculé

*Non, il ne faut pas du tout comprendre les choses ainsi. Rien n'a été retiré. 
C'est plutôt : mensu basée sur les semaines d'accueil programmée.
On ne peut pas retirer 0H d'une somme. Celà ne sert à rien.
En année incomplète, c'est tout l'inverse, ON AJOUTE.
On ajoute la somme dûe au titre des cp. On ajoute la somme due pour la régularisation éventuelle.

Seules des absences justifiées - congés sans solde pour convenance perso, maladie am/enfant, donnent lieu à une retenue sur salaire.
*
_*Les semaines de non accueil programmées ne sont pas des semaines sans solde puisqu'elle sont égales à 0h d'accueil.*_


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

Mon calcul c'était la même chose que toi, nombre de semaines travaillées du 1 er juin au 19 septembre/4 x2.5 jours = nombre de jours de cp à payer

@NANOU22 ce sont tes 0.09 et quelques que je ne comprends pas dans cette situation. Et de plus autant pour les heures travaillées que pour les jours d'activités qui sont différents pour chaque mensu, comment arriver à ce chiffre sans connaître les données du contrat ?


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bien mon Général 🤣 
C'est ma façon d'expliquer qui n'est pas la bonne , je veux bien l'avouer ...mais dans ma tête c'est clair comme ce que tu expliques


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Ce chiffre c'est 2,5/26 pour proratiser les congés payés. Car le lundi étant un seul jour, ça fait nombre de semaines travaillées+ 1 jour soit 0.0961, non?


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Son employeur fera la simulation Pajemploi ou autre et elle verra. Mais pour moi c’est intégralement payé du 1er sept au 31 août CP pris et payés. 

Il ne reste que les 19 jours à payer + 10% CP ou 2 jours CP à payer


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

Non, car 26 c'est le nbre de jours moyen en AC, pas en AI. 
L'AC est basée sur 52 semaines donc c'est bon, pas l'AI.


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bon je m'explique mal je veux bien avouer, je veux dire nombre de semaines travaillées /4 X2 .5 = nombre de jour de cp à payer +0.0961 pour un jour (le 19/09) non?


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

L’essentiel est que j’ai compris


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Ah ben je ne savais pas. En effet c'est un calcul que j'ai utilisé quand j'ai été en année complète et en arrêt maladie sur un mois pour savoir combien de jours exactement j'avais acquis sur ce mois particulier


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

Chantou :

Son employeur fera la simulation Pajemploi ou autre et elle verra. Mais pour moi c’est intégralement payé du 1er sept au 31 août CP pris et payés.

Non, si elle à été payée de ces cp c'est sur la période 2021/2022. Donc RIEN A VOIr.
Les cp sont rémunérés EN PLUS de la mensualisation en année incomplète.

Il ne reste que les 19 jours à payer + 10% CP ou 2 jours CP à payer

Non, c'est 10 jours, OU 10%

Il y a un gros problème chantou. Tu mélanges tout.
Ta copine à t'elle été payée des cp acquis sur la période 1er juin 2021/31 mai 2022 ?
Ou bien à t'elle fait l'erreur d'avoir été payée par 10% dès le début du contrat.


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1, c'est en échangeant qu'on apprend 😅 grâce à vous toutes sur le forum j'en apprend tous les jours encore....et métal est pointue sur les calculs, je trouve ça extra et super chouette que chacune partage son savoir


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bon je m'explique mal je veux bien avouer, je veux dire nombre de semaines travaillées /4 X2 .5 = nombre de jour de cp à payer +0.0961 pour un jour (le 19/09) non?
_*
Non, nous sommes EN AI, on acquiert des cp par nbre de semaines travaillées.
1 semaine.
Si unesemaine = 5 jours. 1 jour travaillé vaut : 0.20 Semaine validée.
si une semaine = 4 jours : 1 jour travaillé vaut : 0.25 semaine validée.
Etc...

Donc nous aurions, par exemple 16.20 semaines travaillées/4 x 2.5 = 10.125 Jours acquis arrondis à 11.
Mais sans les données réelles ce n'est que supposition.

Je doute quand même un peu de tout ce bazard avec les cp payés/pris ou pris mais pas payés....
*_
*Chantou, au rapport !*


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Ah d'accord, et ben je ne savais pas ça....tu m'apprend encore quelque chose @GénéralMétal1988 ....merci beaucoup... t'es au top, comme d.hab 👍


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec @GénéralMétal1988 ,  y a une incohérence dans les congés en année incomplète @Chantou1 , j'espère que ta collègue s'est bien faite payer ses cp de l'année précédente....car je doute


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Hey les filles, j'ai trois étoiles 🌟🌟🌟 trop contente 😅 
Et @GénéralMétal1988 qui va me dire que j'ai eu ma troisième étoile en racontant des bêtises qu'elle aura du corriger 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

Non, pas de compétition (Bien que j'ai perdu mes 5 ou 6 étoiles dûrement acquises), !
Je suis contente que tu ne prennes pas mal mes corrections, car des erreurs j'en fais encore, je suis toujours à me triturer la tête pour certains calculs, c'est la solidarité qui doit primer.


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Y a pas de compétition... j'avais zéro étoiles avant 😅 je suis contente d'en avoir trois désormais 😂 avant sur l'ancien forum je n'osais pas trop posté mais je vous lisais avec énormément d'intérêt....
Je ne prends pas mal du tout tes corrections bien au contraire.... c'est riche d'enseignements de pouvoir te lire @GénéralMétal1988 . Tu m'as apprise plus de choses que la dernière formation que j'ai faite ....donc un grand merci pour tout le savoir que tu partages sur ce forum 😍
Et merci aussi à @Chantou1 qui anime et égaye le forum ...je rigole bien 😂
Faut que je finisse les valises pour le départ en vacances....mais je continuerai à vous lire du bord de la piscine 😅


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Elle s’est toujours fait payer ses CP


----------



## assmatzam (19 Juillet 2022)

En quoi c'est savant de devoir calculer en maintien de salaire ????


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Pas en maintien de salaire pour le surplus en sept 0,…. De nounou22. Je ne m’en souviens + il faudrait que je remonte les posts.


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22 

Tu m’étonnes une étoile de + 

Nounou22
Nounou22
Nounou22 
Nounou22 
Nounou22 
🫣🫠👎🙌😅👍


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Pour Nounou22 🥇1️⃣ 🇫🇷 🏆👍👏


----------



## Pioupiou (19 Juillet 2022)

en AI un jour travaillé donne pour une semaine à 5 jour.
(1/5) /4x2.5= 0.125 jour ouvrables et non 0.0961
pour une semaine à 4 jours
(1/4) /4x2.5=0.1563 jour ouvrable et ainsi de suite
faut arrêter de sortir des chiffres qui ne correspondent à rien.
J'ai donné le calcul en début de post. elle a acquis 10 jours ouvrables
Cp acquis entre juin et 19 septembre avec 5 jours/ semaine
1ere semaine de juin 3/5 =0.6 semaine
entre le 6 juin et le 18 septembre 15 semaines pleine
le 19 septembre 1/5 =0.2 semaine
soit un total de 15.8 semaines
15.8 x 2.5 /4 =9.875 soit 10 jours ouvrables


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

OK je note dernier post. Je lui transmettrai demain.

MERCI à toutes pour votre réactivité. C’est vrai que vous êtes TOP 🏆


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

@Pioupiou ,
Du calme, je ne savais pas que 0.0961 était à utiliser uniquement en année complète....on en apprend tous les jours et le forum sert à ça...Métal m'a expliqué qu'en année incomplète tout comme vous ça se calculait différemment.... maintenant j'ai compris et j'appliquerai cette formule à mes calculs également....et si vous lisez bien ce que j'ai écris, j'ai demandé à chaque fois si c'était vraiment bon ....car je n'étais pas sûre de moi. Mais il me semblait que ce que voulait calculer chantou c'était le mois de septembre uniquement au prorata des jours travaillés.
Désolée d'avoir donné une fausse info. ...mais ça a été rectifié de suite par les pros des calculs 😉 donc y a pas mort d'homme....
Sur ce, belle soirée à toutes et tous ..


----------



## Pioupiou (20 Juillet 2022)

@Nounou22 

Les bons éléments de calcul on étaient donnés en début de post . Il fallait juste en tenir compte.
N'y voit rien de personnel et m'excuse si je t'ai froissée.


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22

Exact c’était UNIQUEMENT au prorata pour septembre 

Je ne savais absolument pas la réponse 

1️⃣ Pour moi calcul cour de cassation et encore !

ou 

Opter même pour les JOURS RÉELS puisqu’il n’y a plus de régularisation ? 

2️⃣ + 10% au niveau CP

👩🏻‍🏫 Mais je voulais vos lumières de pros SI éventuellement il y avait mieux avec ce fameux calcul « savant » dont je ne retiens absolument pas les chiffres


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Chantou

Bien sûr qu'il y a toujours la régularisation. 

Tes analyses sont inquiétantes. 

Tu mélanges tout.

Oui il y aura calcul cours de cassation pour septembre.
Oui on calcule la régularisation. 
Oui on calcule une iccp, pour les congés en cours d'acquisition. 

Et non, pas uniquement calcul par 10%.


Un jus d'orange pour commencer la journée ? 🍊☕et un café !


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Metal

Elle devait arrêter fin août et son contrat avait commencé en sept 2020 donc 24 mois. Elle aura pris en tout depuis le début toutes les semaines programmées fin août et cela a été payé intégralement. Normalement les PE aurait dû lui faire son préavis avant ses CP, mais ils ont zappé.

Merci Metal pour le jus d’orange t’es vraiment trop gentille, je t’A💘Me … MAIS très mauvais pour la santé le matin et pas de café car je déteste ça malgré que ça soit très bon pour le cœur 💓 maximum ☕️☕️☕️☕️ par jour selon les médecins 🧖🏻

Je lui transmets ta réponse 💻


----------



## assmatzam (20 Juillet 2022)

@Chantou1 tu t'es mises à boire 🍻 ou quoi ? 

Depuis quand il n'y a pas de régularisation de salaire à faire en année incomplète


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

@Pioupiou 
Tu ne m'as pas froissé du tout 😉 je te sentais juste un peu énervée après moi à cause de ma réponse erronée 😅 mais je dis souvent à mes enfants, c'est en faisant des erreurs qu'on apprend 😉 d'ailleurs mon fils l'a bien retenu car quand il me ramène une mauvaise note....il me dit : mais maman c'est toi qui m'a dit que c'est en faisant des erreurs qu'on apprend 😬 
Euhhh oui maman dit ça mais c'est dans les exercices que tu peux faire toutes les erreurs que tu veux, en éval vaut mieux éviter 🤣


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

@Chantou1 
Il y aura forcément une régul à faire en fin de contrat pour voir si toutes les heures réalisées ont été payées. Et en année complète vu que les congés payés ne sont pas intégrés à la mensualisation, il faut bien qu'ils soient payés en plus à un moment donné. Donc le plus souvent en juin. C'est pour ça que même si c'est le prorata de juste septembre que tu voulais en calcul, on comprend toutes pas bien pourquoi ne calculer les congés que de septembre car en année incomplète, ta collègue a du se faire payer les congés de l'année de référence (1er juin 2021 au 31 mai 2022) en juin 2022. Donc si le contrat c'était fini fin août, les PE lui auraient dû les congés de juin juillet et août, et là vu que le contrat ne se finira que le 19 septembre, ils lui doivent les congés de juin juillet août et septembre
Et le calcul de la cour de cassation c'est pour calculer le salaire des heures faites lorsque tout le mois n'a pas été travaillé. Ce qui sera le cas en septembre.
Donc pour le salaire : calcul de la cour de cassation.
Congés payés : juin juillet août septembre, comme t'ont dit pioupiou ou métal avec la règle du maintien de salaire ou calculer les 10% pour comparer 
Régularisation de salaire pour vérifier si toutes les heures effectuées ont bien été payées
Prime de licenciement, 1/80 ieme de tous les bruts perçus. À payer telle quelle.


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

C’était en année INcomplete


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Et elle ne se fait pas payer en juin. Tout au fur et à mesure


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

Ben oui justement c'est parce que c'est en année incomplète que la régul est nécessaire et que les congés sont payés en plus de la mensu, en juin. 
En année complète le salaire est calculé sur 52 semaines donc 47 semaines travaillées+ 5 semaines de congés payés. La mensualisation comprends donc les congés payés. 
Et il n'y a pas de régularisation de salaire en année complète.


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

Ben comment c'est possible qu'elle se fasse payer des congés chaque mois si elle est en année incomplète ? Là je comprends pas


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

Elle ne se ferait pas payer par la règle des 10% tous les mois, règle qui est illégale depuis longtemps....


----------



## Pioupiou (20 Juillet 2022)

conventionnellement en AI les cp peuvent être payés de plusieurs façon 
soit en une fois en juin
à la pose de la fraction principale
ou enfin à chaque pose de congés en fonction des semaines posées
Ce qui à priori semble le cas ici en l'absence de plus d'information
Mais dans tous les cas reste l'ICCP de juin à la rupture


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

Oui @Pioupiou mais cette méthode étant la plus compliqué, je doute que ce soit celle ci que la collègue de chantou utilise


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour j'ai un doute. J'ai quand même l'impression que les congés n'aient pas été payés en plus mais par substitution comme en Ac.


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

« enfin à chaque pose de congés en fonction des semaines posées »

C’est ça Pioupiou


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

Même si c'est ça @Chantou1 , ça n'empêche pas que les congés de fin de contrat doivent être calculer de juin 2022 à septembre 2022 et pas seulement sur le mois de septembre comme tu as l'air de le penser. 
C'est pas parce qu'une partie de ses congés de la période de référence sont payés lors de sa prise de congés qu'ils sont pour cette période, ils sont payés par exemple lors des trois semaines d'août mais pour la période de référence....je sais pas si je m'explique bien


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Chantou, oui, elle est payée au fur et à mesure.
Mais tu n'as pas répondu à cette simple question : est-ce que son salaire lors des mois où elle pose ses congés, est majoré (de la somme due au titre des cp), ou bien est-ce qu'elle perçoit son salaire normal y compris lorsqu'elle est en cp ?


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Il me semble salaire normal y compris lorsqu’elle est en CP ...


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

Donc si elle est en année incomplète, elle ne s'est jamais faite payer ses congés.... c'est dramatique


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Non elle s’est fait payé ses CP tous les mois + lorsqu’elle est en CP 
En année incomplète. Elle n’a pas fait au 1er janvier, ses employeurs préféraient rester comme avant pour éviter de payer presque un mois de salaire en +


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Salaire normal avec les CP compris


----------



## assmatzam (20 Juillet 2022)

Si elle a perçu son salaire identique chaque mois et que celui ci n'était pas supérieur au moment de la prise des cp acquis donc elle ne sait pas fait payer de cp 

Le maintien de la rémunération durant la prise c'est pour les années complètes 

Par exemple 
Contrat en année incomplète 
Début de contrat le 1er septembre 2019
Le 31 mai l'am à acquis 25 jours ouvrables soit 4 semaines 
Sa mensualisation est de 600€

Si elle choisit le paiement en juin 
Elle percevra 600€ de salaire + 800€ de cp

Si elle choisit le paiement au fur et à mesure 
Elle prend 3 semaines en août 
Elle percevra tous les mois 600€
Mais en août elle percevra 600€ de salaire + 600€ de cp soit 1200€

Elle prend ensuite 1 semaine en décembre 
Elle percevra 600€ de salaire + 200€ de cp soit 800€

Voilà comment ça se passe le paiement au moment de la prise 

Ta collègue a un contrat en année incomplète et elle fonctionne comme si il était en année complète 

Donc au bout du compte les parents ne lui ont jamais payé ses CP 

La mensualisation ne représente que les semaines travaillées en année incomplète


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Et à partir de sept elle va être en année complète donc CP inclus pour éviter d’etre hors la loi et les parents préfèrent aussi de payer tous les mois avec cette formule 

Elle déduira des semaines sans solde


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Il,y avait son salaire de base + les CP tous les mois, donc c’est bon


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Par contre semaine complète ... donc la formule ... si le contrat s'arrête au bout de 10 mois ?


----------



## assmatzam (20 Juillet 2022)

En année complète vu que la mensualisation est calculée sur 52 semaines elle est donc calculé sur 47 semaines travaillées et 5 semaines de cp

Si les CP sont acquis le salaire est maintenu au moment de la prise 
Si les CP ne sont pas acquis on déduis les jours non acquis 

En année incomplète 
La mensualisation n'est calculé que sur les semaines travaillées 
Les CP que l'on acquière chaque mois doivent être payés en plus de la mensualisation 
Le point se fait tous les ans au 31 mai et le paiement intervient soit

1) En 1 seule fois avec le salaires de juin 

2) au fur et à mesure de la prise 

3) au moment de la prise du congé principal


----------



## assmatzam (20 Juillet 2022)

Elle rajoutait 10% c'est ça


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Année incomplète : régularisation en fonction de ce qu’il y avait de + favorable ... donc c’est OK


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Oui il y avait une case par 12ème ancienne formule


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Pour l’année Complète SI contrat se termine fin juin ?
Contrat de sept à AOUT donc divisé par 12 mais qui finit au bout de 10 mois ?


----------



## assmatzam (20 Juillet 2022)

Pas de régularisation en année complète 
Juste l'iccp de fin de contrat à calculer 
Donc les CP acquis au 31 mai 2022 non pris + 2,5 jours pour juin si le mois est travaillé en intégralité


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Ok c’est ce qu’il me semblait


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Re, eh bien quel bazard que ce contrat.
Les 12% c'est quand même illégal depuis le 1er janvier, soit dit en passant;

Est ce que çà a continué depuis le début de la nouvelle période de référence ?
Si elle passe en année complète, ce n'est donc pas une rupture de contrat, quel est ce bazard encore ???

Si elle passe en année complète, pas besoin non plus de solder les congés ! 

Elle lit la ccn ou pas la copine ?


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

Ben oui, je suis d'accord avec @GénéralMétal1988 , le 12 ieme n'existe plus pour payer les congés depuis que la nouvelle convention est applicable. Il aurait fallu solder le douzième restant à payer en décembre de l'année dernière....
Et je comprends pas pourquoi faire une fin de contrat si le contrat se poursuit en année complète ? Là @Chantou1 tu m'as perdu 🤣
Il suffit juste de faire un avenant si les parents passent en année complète. Je pense qu'il faut quand même faire une régularisation pour voir si toutes les heures en année incomplète ont bien été payées au passage de l'année complète....je me trompe @GénéralMétal1988 ?


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

J’ai déjà répondu. Alors lisez !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

*Je te réponds en Gras, çà te fera plaisir.

Non, justement tu n'as pas répondu.
Sympa de se faire envoyer aux pelotes alors que depuis hier on "essaye" de pouvoir te répondre avec justesse avec des infos distillées, voire complétement contractitoires, et floues.
Là, tu nous rajoutes un contrat en année complète. Le même ? un autre ?*


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

J’ai eu les réponses par Assmatzam
C’était année incomplète avec les 10% salaire de base + 10%

Et après un autre employeur en année complète pour être dans les clous 

A priori ce sont les PE qui avaient voulu garder le contrat comme ça


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

J’ai eu les réponses par Assmatzam
C’était année incomplète avec les 10% salaire de base + 10% 

_*Ces réponses, nous te les avions données par rapport aux infos que tu nous donnais, toutes mélangées.

Non, en plus tu te trompes, car tu nous parles de 1/12emes, et non de 10% ce qui n'est pas DU TOUT la même chose.
*_
*Et 10% du salaire de base +10%, elle à fait quoi ta copine, là, il y a un GROS GROS problème.*


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Je n’ai pas son contrat … elle verra avec son PE c’est après tout son job d’employeur.

Salaire de base + 10% 
Tu m’embrouilles


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Mais je ne t'embrouilles pas. Tu donnes des infos contradictoires. Et tu te permets de nous envoyer balader.
D'abord tu nous dis que les cp étaient payés au fur et à mesure lorsqu'elle prenait ces cp. Mais sans savoir si c'était en plus de la rémunération.
Ensuite, qu'ils étaient réglés par 12 emes.
Maintenant par 10%..
Comment faire dans ce cas pour donner une réponse précise et légale.
Car là, rien ne l'est. (Légal).

Alors que peut-être Assmatzam saura te donner la bonne réponse, mais avec ces données, franchement j'en doute.


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

Ah pardon @Chantou1 , j'avais pas compris que c'était un autre contrat qui était en année complète....je pensais que c'était les parents employeurs qui voulaient passer d'année incomplète à complète.... ça m'est arrivé récemment....
Bon donc c'est bien une fin de contrat au 19/09. 
Pour les congés je laisse les pros s'en occuper car je t'avoue ne pas comprendre comment ta collègue a boutiqué son affaire 😅 j'ai moi même une collègue qui arrive à se complexifier la tâche en pensant se la simplifier.....


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Les PE n’ont pas voulu modifier au 1er janvier, ils se débrouilleront.


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

S'ils sont restés sur la règle du douzième....et bien la fin de contrat va être salé car ils payent le douzième des congés de l'année de référence depuis juin seulement donc ils auront le restant des douzièmes à payer + les congés en cours d'acquisition de juin juillet août et septembre.....donc un petit pactole pour ta collègue 😅


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

Moi perso je trouve cela très bien que le douzième n'existe plus. Comme le disait souvent @GénéralMétal1988 je crois, c'était leur faire un crédit à 0% donc moi maintenant c'est en une seule fois en juin....comme ça je pars en vacances grâce à mes contrats en année incomplète 😉 ils se font de plus en plus rare, les parents préfèrent souvent l'année complète désormais


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

*Je pense plutôt que les congés ont été payés par 10% dès le début du contrat (ce qui est et était illégal), que la comparaison avec le maintien de salaire (souvent plus favorable en AI), n'a jamais été faite. 
Ce qui bien sûr n'est pas à l'avantage de l'am.
A partir de là, on ne peut plus s'engager à donner des pistes qui de toutes façons resteront inexplorées. 
La copine doit lire la ccn. *


----------

